# Valori



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Ottobre 2008)

Quali sono i valori che riconoscete come vostri?
E' chiaro che tutti hanno dei valori...anche il mafioso ha la lealtà, la coerenza...
Quindi forse è anche necessario esemplificare come si traducono nella realtà e nel quotidiano.


----------



## Mari' (11 Ottobre 2008)

Sicuramente non l'ambiguita', son chiara e netta.


----------



## Old belledejour (11 Ottobre 2008)

I miei valori fondamentali sono la dignità, il rispetto per se stessi, la presa di coscienza e l'amore prima per sè poi per gli altri.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Ottobre 2008)

L'altruismo.


----------



## Old giobbe (11 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quali sono i valori che riconoscete come vostri?
> E' chiaro che tutti hanno dei valori...anche il mafioso ha la lealtà, la coerenza...
> Quindi forse è anche necessario esemplificare come si traducono nella realtà e nel quotidiano.


I miei sono i valori della morale cristiana.


----------



## Old giobbe (11 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> I miei valori fondamentali sono la dignità, il rispetto per se stessi, la presa di coscienza e l'amore prima per sè poi per gli altri.


Non sei forse un po' troppo centrata su te stessa?
Mi sembri mia moglie!


----------



## Old belledejour (11 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non sei forse un po' troppo centrata su te stessa?
> Mi sembri mia moglie!


Se l'hai sposata allora è un complimento  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Merci!!!!

A parte questo, ho sempre ritenuto che bisogna prima rispettarsi, amarsi, conoscersi per potersi relazionare agli altri nel migliore dei modi.

Se non ti ami e ti rispetti, non amerai e rispetterai mai nessuno!! E' inutile negarlo.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Ottobre 2008)

dignità, coraggio,lealtà e ironia /autoironia


----------



## Old unodinoi (11 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> I miei sono i valori della morale cristiana.


Che non contempla un sugo fatto diversamente da quello della mamma.


----------



## MK (11 Ottobre 2008)

Il coraggio, la forza, l'indipendenza.


----------



## Minerva (11 Ottobre 2008)

dignità
famiglia
onestà
lavoro
libertà
cultura
indipendenza
salute
giusto peso alle cose
senso della misura
rispetto
fedeltà


----------



## Old giobbe (11 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> dignità
> famiglia
> onestà
> lavoro
> ...


Posso chiedere?
Indipendenza da che cosa?


----------



## Old unodinoi (11 Ottobre 2008)

mi sento fuori posto .... qui sono tutti di altissimi principi. caxxo il mondo sarebbe migliore se tutti applicassimo tali principi


----------



## Old geisha (11 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quali sono i valori che riconoscete come vostri?
> E' chiaro che tutti hanno dei valori...anche il mafioso ha la lealtà, la coerenza...
> Quindi forse è anche necessario esemplificare come si traducono nella realtà e nel quotidiano.


per quel che mi riesce applicare nel quotidiano......
sincerità, onestà, rispetto, altruismo e disponibilità, carità e generosità, bontà, lealtà, coerenza, senso di responsabilità, una buona dose di senso di protezione delle persone care, umiltà e semplicità, fedeltà (eccetto verso due persone nella mia vita)


----------



## Old Holly (11 Ottobre 2008)

Rispetto
Famiglia
Amore
Amicizia
Lealtà
Dignità
Senso del dovere
Libertà


----------



## Old cornofrancese (11 Ottobre 2008)

altruismo, ironia e autoironia, schiettezza.


----------



## Mari' (12 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> *mi sento fuori posto* .... qui sono tutti di altissimi principi. caxxo il mondo sarebbe migliore se tutti applicassimo tali principi


Non sei il solo ... a me sembra in questo post di assistere la fiera delle vanita'  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  AIUTOOO!!!


----------



## Lettrice (12 Ottobre 2008)

Onestamente non lo so... in genere vedo cosa mi riesce di applicare volta per volta...

Forse l'unico che mi sento di menzionare e' il senso del dovere


----------



## Old Buscopann (12 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non sei il solo ... a me sembra in questo post di assistere la fiera delle vanita'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in effetti...
Quando si dice" spietati con gli altri, indulgenti con sè stessi"

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> in effetti...
> Quando si dice" spietati con gli altri, indulgenti con sè stessi"
> 
> Buscopann


 scusatemi ma immagino che ci sia un errore di base;
i valori si perseguono con fatica .non sono doti naturali dichiarate


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Ottobre 2008)

Ho posto la domanda perché mi sono resa conto che io ritenevo impliciti dei valori che poi mi sono accorta che non erano condivisi.
Questo non perché io dessi per scontato che si debba essere fedeli ai principi e valori (l'errore è previsto, la difficoltà pure), ma proprio perché credo che sia necessario chiarirli esplicitamente a sè stessi e  con chi abbiamo accanto.
Purtroppo l'ho compreso ora.
Del resto anche qui dovrebbero trasparire i nostri valori, ma vedo che vengo spesso fraintesa, immaginata completamente diversa da come sono.
Forse bisogna anche stabilire una gerarchia che spesso si scopre qual è solo nel momento ...del bisogno.

Io ho messo sempre la famiglia al primo posto (perfino la famiglia dell'altro), ma poi sono io che ho scelto subito di chiudere il matrimonio e "intaccare" la famiglia per coerenza con altri valori: quali?
Forse la verità delle relazioni.

Insomma "per la famiglia" è pure il capo mafioso, così pure per la lealtà, la fede alla parola data o il senso del dovere... ma credo che io abbia valori superiori (intendo che stanno sopra ...e nel caso anche di maggiore livello) che non sono comuni con un boss.
Quali sono?
Onestà, rispetto di sè e degli altri ?

Non è mica facile capire, ma io pago ancora le conseguenze di non aver esplicitato quello che per me era irrinunciabile e quali erano i limiti invalicabili.


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusatemi ma immagino che ci sia un errore di base;
> i valori si perseguono con fatica .non sono doti naturali dichiarate


Quotolo.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Ottobre 2008)

P/R credi che se avessi scritto i tuoi valori col sangue su una pergamena e fatti firmane al tuo ex sarebbe cambiato qualcosa? 
Onestamente non credo i propri _bisogni_, cosi' come i proprio valori, vengono sempre prima dei valori degli altri...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> P/R credi che se avessi scritto i tuoi valori col sangue su una pergamena e fatti firmane al tuo ex sarebbe cambiato qualcosa?
> Onestamente non credo i propri _bisogni_, cosi' come i proprio valori, vengono sempre prima dei valori degli altri...


Ma lui è caduto proprio dalle nuvole...
Aveva persino potuto pensare che io avrei potuto accettare un tradimento con tranquillità...
Io non avevo capito lui, ma lui non aveva capito me.
Poi non so cosa sarebbe cambiato ...ma se avessimo chiarito prima ..io non avrei impegnato la mia vita con lui.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma lui è caduto proprio dalle nuvole...
> Aveva persino potuto pensare che io avrei potuto accettare un tradimento con tranquillità...
> Io non avevo capito lui, ma lui non aveva capito me.
> Poi non so cosa sarebbe cambiato ...ma se avessimo chiarito prima ..io non avrei impegnato la mia vita con lui.



Non credo alla sua caduta dalle nuvole... se anche cosi' fosse nel dubbio avrebbe detto qualcosa rendendo espliciti i suoi di valori... invece ha fatto tutto zitto, zitto...

Non mi viene manco da dirgli paraculo solo *******...


----------



## Lettrice (12 Ottobre 2008)

Aggiungo che se anche tu avessi reso i tuoi valori il piu' chiari possibile... lui avrebbe omesso comunque i suoi vizi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Aggiungo che se anche tu avessi reso i tuoi valori il piu' chiari possibile... lui avrebbe omesso comunque i suoi vizi...


 Credo che forse se li avessi chiariti ...o comunque se lui ne fosse stato davvero certo non avrebbe lui impegnato la vita con ...una rompiballe come me!


----------



## Old Italia1 (12 Ottobre 2008)

con le borse mondiali in queste condizioni, i valori sono in ribasso oggi...



ad avercene di valori, di saperceli di avere e soprattutto di metterli in pratica...


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quali sono i valori che riconoscete come vostri?
> E' chiaro che tutti hanno dei valori...anche il mafioso ha la lealtà, la coerenza...
> Quindi forse è anche necessario esemplificare come si traducono nella realtà e nel quotidiano.


Rispetto per me stessa e per gli altri.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non sei il solo ... a me sembra in questo post di assistere la fiera delle vanita'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sarebbe ridicolo risponder palle per vantarsi.
i valori non sono pregi o qualità.
Sono qualcosa in cui si crede e che si cerca di rispettare.


----------



## Nordica (12 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> con le borse mondiali in queste condizioni, i valori sono in ribasso oggi...
> 
> 
> 
> ad avercene di valori, di saperceli di avere e soprattutto di metterli in pratica...


 

sei troppo forte Italy................


----------



## Old ilary (12 Ottobre 2008)

rispetto (per se stessi e per gli altri)
onestà
coraggio
indipendenza (la vita è del singolo)


----------



## Nordica (12 Ottobre 2008)

*I Valori...*

I valori sono dentro di te!

non fare del male e uno dei valori più grandi


----------



## Nobody (13 Ottobre 2008)

Il dubbio.


----------



## Nobody (13 Ottobre 2008)

*A proposito di valori...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quali sono i valori che riconoscete come vostri?
> E' chiaro che tutti hanno dei valori...anche il mafioso ha la lealtà, la coerenza...
> Quindi forse è anche necessario esemplificare come si traducono nella realtà e nel quotidiano.


Ti consiglio un libro che, anche per il lavoro che fai, ti interesserà moltissimo: "Il nichilismo e i giovani" del grande Galimberti.
Che poi si, è rivolto al mondo giovanile, ma è perfetto nella sua descrizione della scomparsa dei valori effimeri, per tutte le età.


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il dubbio.


 molto chic ma _dubito_ che lo si possa indicare come valore unico.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ti consiglio un libro che, anche per il lavoro che fai, ti interesserà moltissimo: "Il nichilismo e i giovani" del grande Galimberti.
> Che poi si, è rivolto al mondo giovanile, ma è perfetto nella sua descrizione della scomparsa dei valori effimeri, per tutte le età.


non son riuscita a finirlo...ma non so se è lo stesso...L'ospite inquietante?


----------



## Nobody (13 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> molto chic ma _dubito_ che lo si possa indicare come valore unico.


 Non è chic, semmai è scomodo. Ad ogni modo, se è il tuo valore, necessariamente è l'unico valore.


----------



## Nobody (13 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non son riuscita a finirlo...ma non so se è lo stesso...L'ospite inquietante?


Ora non ricordo il sottotitolo... può darsi. Non ti piace Galimberti, o il tema trattato?


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ora non ricordo il sottotitolo... può darsi. Non ti piace Galimberti, o il tema trattato?


no no, l'ho trovato interessante ma poco ...originale. Nel senso che non mi sembra abbia scritto niente di nuovo. 
ma ripeto, non l'ho finito


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non è chic, semmai è scomodo. Ad ogni modo, se è il tuo valore, necessariamente è l'unico valore.


 sembra che tu abbia almeno questa certezza


----------



## Nobody (13 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no no, l'ho trovato interessante ma poco ...originale. Nel senso che non mi sembra abbia scritto niente di nuovo.
> ma ripeto, non l'ho finito


Beh su questo sono d'accordo... sul nichilismo in sè non ha detto nulla di nuovo. Ne avrebbe potuto dirlo. A me è piaciuta la lettura di questo stato d'animo (molto semplificata) riferito al mondo giovanile ed ai suoi particolari problemi.


----------



## Nobody (13 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> sembra che tu abbia almeno questa certezza


 E' un paradosso, lo so. Ma in realtà, non ne sono così convinto.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

in che senso il valore del dubbio ,molti?


----------



## Nobody (13 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> in che senso il valore del dubbio ,molti?


 Il non rinchiudersi in nessun pensiero fisso, codificato. L'aver presente che l'oggettivizzazione è solo un fantasma, il sentire che ciò che sai o credi di sapere, in realtà è solo un lampo in una notte di ignoranza.
Il mettersi in discussione.
Il fare il bastian contrario anche con te stesso


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il non rinchiudersi in nessun pensiero fisso, codificato. L'aver presente che l'oggettivizzazione è solo un fantasma, il sentire che ciò che sai o credi di sapere, in realtà è solo un lampo in una notte di ignoranza.
> Il mettersi in discussione.
> Il fare il bastian contrario anche con te stesso


ma tu, a parte la morte, hai qualche certezza incrollabile?


----------



## La Lupa (13 Ottobre 2008)

Nel senso di mettere sempre tutto in discussione.

Sono abbastanza d'accordo.
Condizione necessaria (quindi valore) la libertà per poterlo fare.

Mezzo gradino sotto... l'ottimismo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Che come si sa... è il profumo della vita!


----------



## La Lupa (13 Ottobre 2008)

Sorry, non avevo visto la risposta di MM.


----------



## brugola (13 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il non rinchiudersi in nessun pensiero fisso, codificato. L'aver presente che l'oggettivizzazione è solo un fantasma, il sentire che ciò che sai o credi di sapere, in realtà è solo un lampo in una notte di ignoranza.
> Il mettersi in discussione.
> Il fare il bastian contrario anche con te stesso


ma secondo me più che un valore è uno stile di vita, un modo di essere.


----------



## Nobody (13 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma tu, a parte la morte, hai qualche certezza incrollabile?


No, assolutamente... ma sono un dilettante... chen dubitava anche di dover morire


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, assolutamente... ma sono un dilettante... chen dubitava anche di dover morire


mi sembra un modo di vivere molto ...faticoso


----------



## Nobody (13 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma secondo me più che un valore è uno stile di vita, un modo di essere.


 I valori se sentiti si trasformano sempre in stili di vita. E poi i valori degli altri ci sembrano sempre non valori, e solo stili di vita.


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2008)

condizione necessaria per evolversi, sintomo d'intelligenza ....


----------



## Nobody (13 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi sembra un modo di vivere molto ...faticoso


 Si, assolutamente. Non è una scelta, credimi. Come credo non sia una scelta una fede, qualsiasi fede sia.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, assolutamente. Non è una scelta, credimi. Come credo non sia una scelta una fede, qualsiasi fede sia.


apprezzo il rimettersi in discussione ma non avere nessuna certezza mi sembra tristissimo.


----------



## Nobody (13 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> apprezzo il rimettersi in discussione ma non avere nessuna certezza mi sembra tristissimo.


 Non la vedo così... io lo chiamo realismo. Il mondo così come è fatto non da nessuna certezza. L'oggettivo è una nostra invenzione...comoda invenzione. Utile, senza dubbio, come tutte le favole.


----------



## MK (13 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non la vedo così... io lo chiamo realismo. *Il mondo così come è fatto non da nessuna certezza. L'oggettivo è una nostra invenzione...comoda invenzione*. Utile, senza dubbio, come tutte le favole.


----------



## brugola (13 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *I valori se sentiti si trasformano sempre in stili di vita*. E poi i valori degli altri ci sembrano sempre non valori, e solo stili di vita.


magari fosse così molti..magari


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non la vedo così... io lo chiamo realismo. Il mondo così come è fatto non da nessuna certezza. L'oggettivo è una nostra invenzione...comoda invenzione. Utile, senza dubbio, come tutte le favole.


questo discorso si può allargare a un casino di cose.
Possiamo inventarci tutto.
Perchè no?


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non la vedo così... io lo chiamo realismo. Il mondo così come è fatto non da nessuna certezza. L'oggettivo è una nostra invenzione...comoda invenzione. Utile, senza dubbio, come tutte le favole.


 a tua figlia qualche certezza la devi dare, a partire dal tuo amore per lei;
poi ,puoi benissimo insegnarle a mettersi sempre in discussione.


----------



## La Lupa (13 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> apprezzo il rimettersi in discussione ma non avere nessuna certezza mi sembra tristissimo.


Perchè Asdu?
Pensa che a me mette in crisi l'esatto contrario...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




L'idea che uno c'abbia tutti i suoi bei paletti piantati ed inamovibili.

Voglio dire... ci sono momenti nella vita in cui se ne ha bisogno e ci si aggrappa e sono buoni e giusti... me in generale le certezze a me mettono ansia.

Apprendo con stupore che Chen non era certo di morire.

Alla fine, qualcosa in comune lo avevamo anche io e lui.

Io, per esempio, non sono affatto sicura che morirò.

Possiamo affermarlo al 100%, in fin dei conti?


----------



## brugola (13 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Perchè Asdu?
> Pensa che a me mette in crisi l'esatto contrario...
> 
> 
> ...


io invece ora li vorrei tanto quei paletti, e non li ho.
le certezze aiutano tanto nella vita


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Perchè Asdu?
> Pensa che a me mette in crisi l'esatto contrario...
> 
> 
> ...


non so lupè, alcune certezze mi sono necessarie per sopravvivere..
l'amore di certe persone , avere la certezza che alcune cose non vanno fatte per nessun motivo, sapere che alcune caratteristiche di me sono salde come querce (con la i??) secolari..
Non avere certezze ( e ne abbiamo già così pochine) mi sembra un modo per farsi del male.


----------



## La Lupa (13 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non so lupè, alcune certezze mi sono necessarie per sopravvivere..
> l'amore di certe persone , avere la certezza che alcune cose non vanno fatte per nessun motivo, sapere che alcune caratteristiche di me sono salde come querce (con la i??) secolari..
> Non avere certezze ( e ne abbiamo già così pochine) mi sembra un modo per farsi del male.


E però son costruzioni tue.

In realtà nessuna di quelle cose è certa.

Diciamo che forse il bello è avere la possibilità di decidere se per noi sono certezze oppure no.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E però son costruzioni tue.
> 
> In realtà nessuna di quelle cose è certa.
> 
> Diciamo che forse il bello è avere la possibilità di decidere se per noi sono certezze oppure no.


bhè certo sono mie certezze.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E però son costruzioni tue.
> 
> In realtà nessuna di quelle cose è certa.
> 
> Diciamo che forse il bello è avere la possibilità di decidere se per noi sono certezze oppure no.


ma qui allora bisogna distinguere.
E' chiaro che le mie certezze sono personali e singolari , diverse dalle tue.
Ma tu non puoi dirmi che non hai nessunissima certezza nella vota..cioè, me lo puoi dire ma a me vien tristezza


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma qui allora bisogna distinguere.
> E' chiaro che le mie certezze sono personali e singolari dalle tue.
> Ma tu non puoi dirmi che non hai nessunissima certezza nella vota..cioè, me lo puoi dire ma a me vien tristezza


 la prima certezza , quella che da conforto e senso alla vita è la famiglia.


----------



## brugola (13 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> la prima certezza , quella che da conforto e senso alla vita è la famiglia.


si, per chi ce l'ha ed è cresciuto con la certezza di una famiglia intorno.
in effetti per chi non l'ha avuta questa non sarà mai una certezza


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> la prima certezza , quella che da conforto e senso alla vita è la famiglia.


appunto...su quella non si può non avere certezza.
o forse chi ha una famiglia di merda sì...
bhè, per me quella è incrollabile


----------



## La Lupa (13 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma qui allora bisogna distinguere.
> E' chiaro che le mie certezze sono personali e singolari , diverse dalle tue.
> Ma tu non puoi dirmi che non hai nessunissima certezza nella vota..cioè, me lo puoi dire ma a me vien tristezza


E non t'intristire Asdumina!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Guarda che io sto benone, eh?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Nel frattempo leggo anche quello che ha scritto Minni... non lo so.

Dipende, anche lì.
C'è gente che si sente soffocata all'idea di famiglia.
C'è gente che è confortata dall'idea di *NON* avere una famiglia.


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> si, per chi ce l'ha ed è cresciuto con la certezza di una famiglia intorno.
> *in effetti per chi non l'ha avuta questa non sarà mai una certezza*



può diventarlo proprio per questo.
ad ogni modo è vero che ognuno ha la sua scala di valori personale.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E non t'intristire Asdumina!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è che c'ho la lacrima facile  

	
	
		
		
	


	




confortato non vuol dire certezza 

	
	
		
		
	


	




oggi sono molto introspettiva eh??


----------



## Nobody (13 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> a tua figlia qualche certezza la devi dare, a partire dal tuo amore per lei;
> poi ,puoi benissimo insegnarle a mettersi sempre in discussione.


 Il mio amore lo sentono diverse persone, e naturalmente questo vale soprattutto per mia figlia. 
Lei ha la certezza che io sarò sempre presente per lei. Naturalmente io so bene quanti crepacci insidiano questo tipo di certezze, ma l'importante è che lei ora non ne sia conscia. Poi troverà una sua strada, che sarà sicuramente diversa dalla mia. 
Però questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## Nobody (13 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> *E però son costruzioni tue.*
> 
> In realtà nessuna di quelle cose è certa.
> 
> Diciamo che forse il bello è avere la possibilità di decidere se per noi sono certezze oppure no.


 Esatto, non sono oggettive... poi certo, uno se le può prendere come valori assoluti. Ma esser convinti di una cosa, non rende questa cosa Vera.
Si lupa, lo scrisse più volte... non era affatto convinto di dover morire. E poi aveva la faccia di c u l o di dar del nichilista a me...


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il mio amore lo sentono diverse persone, e naturalmente questo vale soprattutto per mia figlia.
> Lei ha la certezza che io sarò sempre presente per lei. Naturalmente io so bene quanti crepacci insidiano questo tipo di certezze, ma l'importante è che lei ora non ne sia conscia. Poi troverà una sua strada, che sarà sicuramente diversa dalla mia.
> Però questo è un altro discorso.


 vedi che esiste un'oggettività nella responsabilità di un genitore che ,se è degno di questo nome,
 deve offrire sicurezza.
non è un altro discorso


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ti consiglio un libro che, anche per il lavoro che fai, ti interesserà moltissimo: "Il nichilismo e i giovani" del grande Galimberti.
> Che poi si, è rivolto al mondo giovanile, ma è perfetto nella sua descrizione della scomparsa dei valori effimeri, per tutte le età.


 Celo* 

	
	
		
		
	


	








*Ce l'ho


----------



## Nobody (13 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> vedi che esiste un'oggettività nella responsabilità di un genitore che ,se è degno di questo nome,
> deve offrire sicurezza.
> non è un altro discorso


 Ma dai, il "giusto" modo di manifestare un amore di padre è solo un prodotto culturale. A Sparta si riteneva dovere di un buon padre sopprimere i malformati e mandare il proprio figlio da solo nella foresta a sette anni. 
E si possono fare innumerevoli esempi nel tempo e nella geografia di come la morale corrente ritenesse conveniente il comportamento di un padre degno di questo nome.
Se volevi citare un perfetto esempio di relativizzazione della realtà, ci sei riuscita pienamente


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma dai, il "giusto" modo di manifestare un amore di padre è solo un prodotto culturale. A Sparta si riteneva dovere di un buon padre sopprimere i malformati e mandare il proprio figlio da solo nella foresta a sette anni.
> E si possono fare innumerevoli esempi nel tempo e nella geografia di come la morale corrente ritenesse conveniente il comportamento di un padre degno di questo nome.
> Se volevi citare un perfetto esempio di relativizzazione della realtà, ci sei riuscita pienamente


si va bhè ,per fortuna le cose son cambiate e si parla dei giorni nostri


----------



## Nobody (13 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Celo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un po' lo immaginavo... ti piace l'autore, e si riferisce direttamente alla tua professione.
 Ottimo libro, non trovi?


----------



## Nobody (13 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> si va bhè ,per fortuna le cose son cambiate e si parla dei giorni nostri


 Infatti guarda che senso alla vita sanno mediamente dare i giovani oggi... che c u l o che hanno, eh?
E' inutile, vi piace credere all'oggettività del mondo... vi rassicura. Ok, credeteci. E' una via pure quella... pensare che le ombre della caverna siano reali.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti guarda che senso alla vita sanno mediamente dare i giovani oggi... che c u l o che hanno, eh?
> E' inutile, vi piace credere all'oggettività del mondo... vi rassicura. Ok, credeteci. E' una via pure quella... pensare che le ombre della caverna siano reali.



il senso di merda che danno oggi i giovani è in gran parte colpa dei genitori.
e poi sto già litigando con la disperata della pecora...non riesco a litigare anche con te


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma dai, il "giusto" modo di manifestare un amore di padre è solo un prodotto culturale. A Sparta si riteneva dovere di un buon padre sopprimere i malformati e mandare il proprio figlio da solo nella foresta a sette anni.
> E si possono fare innumerevoli esempi nel tempo e nella geografia di come la morale corrente ritenesse conveniente il comportamento di un padre degno di questo nome.
> Se volevi citare un perfetto esempio di relativizzazione della realtà, ci sei riuscita pienamente


 La mia domanda non era di indicare valori assoluti e incrollabili e universali, ma i valori a cui fai riferimento nella tua vita ORA.
Sicuramente ve ne sono, li puoi considerare provvisori o puoi non avere la presunzione di considerarli i migliori o gli unici possibili, ma ne hai.
In ogni momento della vita in cui compi delle scelte, anche solo se mangiare l'insalata o strafogarti di nutella, fai riferimento a dei valori.
Poi che tu abbia il gusto della "provvisorietà" come io dell'"incrollabilità" è un fatto anche un po' caratteriale, ma non credo poi che tu non abbia valori, solo li sottoponi quotidianamente (o quasi eh, mica si fa il filosofo 24 ore su 24...bisogna anche vivere... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) al vaglio della ragione e alla prova della realtà.



P.S. Io non ho dubbi sulla morte ...sono certissima di non morire...


----------



## Nobody (13 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *il senso di merda che danno oggi i giovani è in gran parte colpa dei genitori.*
> e poi sto già litigando con la disperata della pecora...non riesco a litigare anche con te


 ma quando mai... ti rassicura trovare dei colpevoli eh?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




La mancanza di senso è esistenziale... e non c'è facile cura.


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2008)

*olà, spartano*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti guarda che senso alla vita sanno mediamente dare i giovani oggi... che c u l o che hanno, eh?
> E' inutile, vi piace credere all'oggettività del mondo... vi rassicura. Ok, credeteci. E' una via pure quella... pensare che le ombre della caverna siano reali.


 ti metti sempre tanto in discussione eh?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un po' lo immaginavo... ti piace l'autore, e si riferisce direttamente alla tua professione.
> Ottimo libro, non trovi?


Ottimo e ...triste ...però è di quelli che a me danno carica: non mi rassegno mai al nulla che avanza (v. La storia infinita  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  ...faccio filosofia con i bambini con grande successo...seminando ...dubbi...anche sulle mie certezze senza cadere nel relativismo, ma costruendo rispetto...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti guarda che senso alla vita sanno mediamente dare i giovani oggi... che c u l o che hanno, eh?
> E' inutile, vi piace credere all'oggettività del mondo... vi rassicura. Ok, credeteci. E' una via pure quella... *pensare che le ombre della caverna siano reali*.


Guarda dove vivo io...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma poi arriva l'Eletto...ma io sono Neo per me stessa...


----------



## Nobody (13 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La mia domanda non era di indicare valori assoluti e incrollabili e universali, ma i valori a cui fai riferimento nella tua vita ORA.
> *Sicuramente ve ne sono, li puoi considerare provvisori o puoi non avere la presunzione di considerarli i migliori o gli unici possibili, ma ne hai.*
> In ogni momento della vita in cui compi delle scelte, anche solo se mangiare l'insalata o strafogarti di nutella, fai riferimento a dei valori.
> Poi che tu abbia il gusto della "provvisorietà" come io dell'"incrollabilità" è un fatto anche un po' caratteriale, ma non credo poi che tu non abbia valori, solo li sottoponi quotidianamente (o quasi eh, mica si fa il filosofo 24 ore su 24...bisogna anche vivere...
> ...


 Si lo so, ma dalla tua domanda ci siamo allontanati un po'... il valore principe a cui mi rifaccio è il dubbio. Lo chiamo principe e non assoluto per tentare miseramente di evitare un paradosso.
Poi si, ci sono valori relativi a cui mi rifaccio... il primo, è tentare sempre di non far del male a chi non lo merita. Anche involontariamente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si lo so, ma dalla tua domanda ci siamo allontanati un po'... il valore principe a cui mi rifaccio è il dubbio. Lo chiamo principe e non assoluto per tentare miseramente di evitare un paradosso.
> Poi si, ci sono valori relativi a cui mi rifaccio... il primo, è tentare sempre di non far del male a chi non lo merita. Anche involontariamente.


----------



## Nobody (13 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Guarda dove vivo io...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Si può esserlo solo per se stessi.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma quando mai... ti rassicura trovare dei colpevoli eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se fossi genitore la darei a me stessa


----------



## Nobody (13 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ottimo e ...triste ...però è di quelli che a me danno carica: non mi rassegno mai al nulla che avanza (v. La storia infinita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mai rassegnarsi al Nulla. Fai bene... sai cos'è, si sono infarciti la bocca con questa parola: relativismo. Visti i tizi che regolarmente la pronunciano, poi ... e poi pensa al suo contrario: assolutismo. Qual'è meglio tra le due?


----------



## Nobody (13 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti metti sempre tanto in discussione eh?


 ola ... sempre, infatti potreste aver ragione voi. Magari il mondo è fatto di Assoluti. Il problema è identificarli... non regge neanche Euclide col suo universo geometrico di perfezione. Figurati gli esempi che porti tu.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mai rassegnarsi al Nulla. Fai bene... sai cos'è, si sono infarciti la bocca con questa parola: relativismo. Visti i tizi che regolarmente la pronunciano, poi ... e poi pensa al suo contrario: assolutismo. Qual'è meglio tra le due?


 Il relativismo assoluto è un assolutismo...e non è certo riconoscere il diritto di avere valori e soprattutto modalità diverse per calarli nella realtà...
Credo che riconoscere il diritto alla diversità significhi non porre dei limiti a sè e agli altri.
Vero è che chi accusa di relativismo, più che l'assolutismo cerca di erigere il proprio relativismo o la tolleranza per i propri dis-valori e intolleranza per le posizioni altrui ad assoluto...


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ola ... *sempre, infatti potreste aver ragione voi. Magari il mondo è fatto di Assoluti. *Il problema è identificarli... non regge neanche Euclide col suo universo geometrico di perfezione. Figurati gli esempi che porti tu.


ma chi ha detto questo?
il mondo è fatto anche di qualche rassicurante certezza.per fortuna


----------



## brugola (13 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma chi ha detto questo?
> il mondo è fatto anche di qualche rassicurante certezza.per fortuna


 
è assodato che son certezze che servono a noi.
io manco di puntelli, infatti ogni tanto vado in crisi.
ma ci sono quelle poche, pochissime certezze, che mi ancorano alla vita.
finchè durano...


----------



## Nobody (13 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il relativismo assoluto è un assolutismo...e non è certo riconoscere il diritto di avere valori e soprattutto modalità diverse per calarli nella realtà...
> Credo che riconoscere il diritto alla diversità significhi non porre dei limiti a sè e agli altri.
> Vero è che chi accusa di relativismo, più che l'assolutismo cerca di erigere il proprio relativismo o la tolleranza per i propri dis-valori e intolleranza per le posizioni altrui ad assoluto...


 Il relativismo assoluto... cosa intendi per relatismo assoluto? 
Non identificare neanche una Verità assoluta? O che altro?
Chi parla di relativismo in maniera negativa, in realtà cerca il suo contrario... per me è chiaro. E il suo contrario è il mondo dell'assoluto. Del dogma. Della fede.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma chi ha detto questo?
> il mondo è fatto anche di qualche rassicurante certezza.per fortuna


ma infatti! io ho ammesso che forse le mie poche certezze sono costruite ad arte. A me va bene così-
Era la mancanza di desiderio  e necessità di averne che mi stupiva


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La mia domanda non era di indicare valori assoluti e incrollabili e universali, ma i valori a cui fai riferimento nella tua vita ORA.
> Sicuramente ve ne sono, li puoi considerare provvisori o puoi non avere la presunzione di considerarli i migliori o gli unici possibili, ma ne hai.
> In ogni momento della vita in cui compi delle scelte, anche solo se mangiare l'insalata o strafogarti di nutella, fai riferimento a dei valori.
> Poi che tu abbia il gusto della "provvisorietà" come io dell'"incrollabilità" è un fatto anche un po' caratteriale, ma non credo poi che tu non abbia valori, solo li sottoponi quotidianamente (o quasi eh, mica si fa il filosofo 24 ore su 24...bisogna anche vivere...
> ...


 
Certamente, noi potremo sopravvivere nella memoria dei nostri alunni...


----------



## Nobody (13 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma chi ha detto questo?
> il mondo è fatto anche di qualche rassicurante certezza.per fortuna


 Senti a me sembra che giochi a non capirmi... certo che ci servono delle piccole "certezze"... basta sapere che non sono vere. 
Sono convenzioni...utili, sicuramente. Come credere che possa aver senso scambiare stupidi pezzi di carta per una deliziosa aragosta. Il venditore ha"fede" nel valore di quel pezzo di carta, per accettare un simile baratto. Serve, indubbiamente. 
Ma per valori assoluti, intendo altre cose...


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Senti a me sembra che giochi a non capirmi... certo che ci servono delle piccole "certezze"... basta sapere che non sono vere.
> Sono convenzioni...utili, sicuramente. Come credere che possa aver senso scambiare stupidi pezzi di carta per una deliziosa aragosta. Il venditore ha"fede" nel valore di quel pezzo di carta, per accettare un simile baratto. Serve, indubbiamente.
> Ma per valori assoluti, intendo altre cose...


scusa eh ma io parlavo di amore da parte di persone, per esempio, della famiglia.
Perchè cacchio non dovrebbe essere vero?
ho parlato di dignità e lealtà. Perchè  dovrebbero essere finte?
non ti sto capendo, non è che gioco a farlo


----------



## La Lupa (13 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> P.S. Io non ho dubbi sulla morte ...sono certissima di non morire...


Meno male! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Con te e Cen fa tre... temevo di essere l'unica!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Tornando a bomba... se proprio dovessi trovare un valore "più pratico" diciamo, meno astratto sul quale condurmi direi... contare sempre su me stessa. Non lasciare che nulla (o comunque il meno possibile) nella mia vita dipenda dagli altri.

E' un valore?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bah... forse no...


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Meno male!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è l'indipendenza lupa.
io l'ho messa tra i valori .
fra parentesi per me non c'è nulla di astratto e sono ideali con i quali cerco di mandare avanti il mio quotidiano .e sfido chiunque ad affermare il contrario


----------



## La Lupa (13 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> è l'indipendenza lupa.
> io l'ho messa tra i valori .
> fra parentesi per me non c'è nulla di astratto e sono ideali con i quali cerco di mandare avanti il mio quotidiano .e sfido chiunque ad affermare il contrario


Mh.
Però fa un pò a pugni con il concetto di famiglia di prima.
No?
Voglio dire... o sei indipendente (non si confonda con l'indipendenza economica) o sei invischiato in una famiglia.

I figli per esempio... una volta che c'hai i figli sei fottuto.
Sei indipendente proprio un par di palle.
A meno di non avere un ego così grande da essere capaci di sacrificare sull'altare dell'indipendenza anche i propri figli.


... ma che ***** di pomeriggio c'abbiamo oh?


----------



## brugola (13 Ottobre 2008)

scusate ma se la vostra unica certezza è quella di morire state messi male.
che so..io domani ho la certezza che sarò incazzata.
domani ho la certezza che non mi avranno aumentato lo stipendio e sarò incazzata
sono altre le certezze di cui stiamo parlando


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Mh.
> Però fa un pò a pugni con il concetto di famiglia di prima.
> No?
> Voglio dire... o sei indipendente (non si confonda con l'indipendenza economica) o sei invischiato in una famiglia.
> ...


 è chiaro che si parla soprattutto di quella indipendenza personale che ciascun individuo conserva pur nella grandissima dipendenza dell'amore.
io sono assolutamente condizionata dalla mia famiglia ma rimango una persona interiormente indipendente .nelle mie idee, nelle mie peculiarità
così come ho fatto in modo diventasse mia figlia...


----------



## Nobody (13 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa eh ma io parlavo di amore da parte di persone, per esempio, della famiglia.
> Perchè cacchio non dovrebbe essere vero?
> ho parlato di dignità e lealtà. Perchè dovrebbero essere finte?
> *non ti sto capendo, non è che gioco a farlo*


 Ma sei asu o minerva...? No perchè forse non hai capito che avevo quotato lei...


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2008)

comunque credo che morirò


----------



## Nobody (13 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque credo che morirò


 Mi sa di si... morirai. Io sto provando ad entrare nel clan degli highlander... chen lupa e persa. Devo imparare a dubitare anche della mia morte, come saggiamente fanno loro.


----------



## MK (13 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi sa di si... morirai. Io sto provando ad entrare nel clan degli highlander... chen lupa e persa. Devo imparare a dubitare anche della mia morte, come saggiamente fanno loro.


Per l'eternità con 'sta testa tosta mia? No no e ancora no. Un po' di relax please... Vi lascio il clan.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma sei asu o minerva...? No perchè forse non hai capito che avevo quotato lei...


però non hai risposto


----------



## Nobody (13 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa eh ma io parlavo di amore da parte di persone, per esempio, della famiglia.
> Perchè cacchio non dovrebbe essere vero?
> ho parlato di dignità e lealtà. Perchè dovrebbero essere finte?
> non ti sto capendo, non è che gioco a farlo


 Allora... l'amore o la lealtà, quando ci sono sono dentro di te. Sempre diversi da persona a persona, ovviamente. Il mio modo di amare, il mio concetto di amore non sarà mai esattamente uguale al tuo. E' soggettivo, non è una verità assoluta. Non esiste un Amore oggettivo nell'immanente. Puoi riferirti ad un archetipo ideale, ma il tuo amore è e sarà sempre un'approssimazione. 
Non è che non è vero, qualunque significato tu voglia dare a questo termine. E' vero per te, semmai. Ma non  è oggettivo.


----------



## Nobody (13 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> però non hai risposto


 Risposto.


----------



## brugola (13 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Risposto.


ma tu?
dove ***** eri finito?


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Allora... l'amore o la lealtà, quando ci sono sono dentro di te. Sempre diversi da persona a persona, ovviamente. Il mio modo di amare, il mio concetto di amore non sarà mai esattamente uguale al tuo. E' soggettivo, non è una verità assoluta. Non esiste un Amore oggettivo nell'immanente. Puoi riferirti ad un archetipo ideale, ma il tuo amore è e sarà sempre un'approssimazione.
> Non è che non è vero, qualunque significato tu voglia dare a questo termine. E' vero per te, semmai. Ma non  è oggettivo.


ma è ovvio...persa chiedeva quali sono i NOSTRI valori.


----------



## Nobody (13 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma è ovvio...persa chiedeva quali sono i NOSTRI valori.


 Guarda che le domande sulla mia prima risposta a persa me le hai fatte tu... da li è nato tutto il discorso successivo. Quindi chiudere con un è ovvio, sinceramente non lo capisco. A meno che finalmente sia riuscito a farmi capire da te.


----------



## Nobody (13 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma tu?
> dove ***** eri finito?


 avevo la bua...


----------



## brugola (13 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> avevo la bua...


oh madonnina!!
tutto a posto ora?


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Guarda che le domande sulla mia prima risposta a persa me le hai fatte tu... da li è nato tutto il discorso successivo. Quindi chiudere con un è ovvio, sinceramente non lo capisco. A meno che finalmente sia riuscito a farmi capire da te.


come sei permaloso oggi...
si io capisco ma non condivido. Quindi cerco di portarti dalla mia parte
Credo sia normale.
Lo so che è un difetto.
Che bua hai avuto?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quali sono i valori che riconoscete come vostri?
> E' chiaro che tutti hanno dei valori...anche il mafioso ha la lealtà, la coerenza...
> Quindi forse è anche necessario esemplificare come si traducono nella realtà e nel quotidiano.


il senso del dovere prima di tutto nei confronti di mio figlio, poi degli altri componenti della famiglia, degli amici, dei clienti; la lealtà nei confronti degli amici, sempre e comunque, il rispetto sacrosanto per le cose degli altri


----------



## Old alesera (13 Ottobre 2008)

io non lo so...penso che gli altri dovrebbero riconoscermeli....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> io non lo so...penso che gli altri dovrebbero riconoscermeli....


 Si parla di valori, mica di qualità.


----------



## Old alesera (13 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si parla di valori, mica di qualità.



e che ne so se li metto in pratica?

parlano i fatti allora....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> e che ne so se li metto in pratica?
> 
> parlano i fatti allora....


 No parla la tua intima consapevolezza di quali sono i tuoi punti di riferimento ...il comportamento pratico comprende anche la difficoltà a essere fedeli ai propri principi.
Tanti credono nell'onestà ...ma qualche volta...


----------



## Old Vulvia (13 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, assolutamente... ma sono un dilettante... chen dubitava anche di dover morire


beato lui..

Io ho come un presentimento opposto: la vita è una malattia a trasmissione sessuale ad esito costantemente infausto.


----------



## Old Vulvia (13 Ottobre 2008)

*valori..*

mah.. forse dirò una cosa banale ma quotidianamente ha valore per me tentare di fare le cose al mio meglio.. probabilmente si tratta di indole personale ma ecco direi che se c'è qualcosa che mi caratterizza e che costantemente ricerco è la "cura".


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> mah.. forse dirò una cosa banale ma quotidianamente ha valore per me tentare di fare le cose al mio meglio.. probabilmente si tratta di indole personale ma ecco direi che se c'è qualcosa che mi caratterizza e che costantemente ricerco è la "cura".


 Però anche il mafioso spaccia, ruba, ammazza con cura... o lo speculatore lo fa con cura..

So di essere noiosa, ma mi son resa conto che resta spesso implicito a noi stessi quel che consideriamo davvero sopra a tutto.


----------



## Old Vulvia (13 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però anche il mafioso spaccia, ruba, ammazza con cura... o lo speculatore lo fa con cura..
> 
> So di essere noiosa, ma mi son resa conto che resta spesso implicito a noi stessi quel che consideriamo davvero sopra a tutto.


hai ragione..

ma una prima discriminante è che io non potrei mai fare la mafiosa spacciatrice ladra ed omicida o la speculatrice.. ma anche ammettendo che potessi ammazzare qualcuno con "cura", probabilmente perderei un sacco di tempo a disinfettare i locali ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   col risultato di commettere sicuramente degli errori e farmi prendere per ossessione del pulito..  

	
	
		
		
	


	









a parte gli scherzi, penso sia puramente illusorio pensare, qualora si utilizzino gli stessi termini, di rifarsi agli "identici" valori. Concordo con MM, è illusorio pensare di poter oggettivare qualcosa che è così profondamente e personalmente declinato. Credo anche che la negoziazione del significato tra persone o nella società non possa essere considerata conclusa una tantum ma debba essere un processo continuo, con la messa in conto di sicuri fraintendimenti.


----------



## Nobody (14 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> hai ragione..
> 
> ma una prima discriminante è che io non potrei mai fare la mafiosa spacciatrice ladra ed omicida o la speculatrice.. ma anche ammettendo che potessi ammazzare qualcuno con "cura", probabilmente perderei un sacco di tempo a disinfettare i locali (
> 
> ...


Assolutamente si. E' sempre un processo dinamico, proprio perchè manca qualunque oggettività di fondo.


----------



## Nobody (14 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *come sei permaloso oggi*...
> si io capisco ma non condivido. Quindi cerco di portarti dalla mia parte
> Credo sia normale.
> *Lo so che è un difetto.*
> Che bua hai avuto?


 Oggi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma si, è normale... anche io tento di portarti dalla mia. Siamo difettosi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque siamo più vicini di quanto tu possa pensare... ma già non è facile capirsi di persona, figuriamoci qua sopra...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> beato lui..
> 
> *Io ho come un presentimento opposto: la vita è una malattia a trasmissione sessuale ad esito costantemente infausto*.



Sposami!

Se calzi 37 faro' di te una donna felice!


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> io non lo so...penso che gli altri dovrebbero riconoscermeli....


 ??
per farla semplce, alesera ,
non è che quelle postate su siano  liste  che dicono
io sono libera
indipendente
onesta
leale
fedele......e chi più ne ha più ne metta ...
ma lavoro per esserlo perchè ci credo.capita la differenza?
domani alla stessa ora interrogazione sui problemi della timidezza del balbuziente


----------



## La Lupa (14 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> è chiaro che si parla soprattutto di quella indipendenza personale che ciascun individuo conserva pur nella grandissima dipendenza dell'amore.
> io sono assolutamente condizionata dalla mia famiglia ma rimango una persona interiormente indipendente .nelle mie idee, nelle mie peculiarità
> così come ho fatto in modo diventasse mia figlia...


Non lo so  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... non lo so.... non mi convince.

Indipendente e incondizionata... mentalmente però (che per carità, è già un risultatone!)
Di fatto c'hai i ceppi alle caviglie (non tu in particolare Minni eh...)

Esempio pratico: devo comprare casa.
Mi sto/ci stiamo guardando in giro.

Non sono affatto convinta di comprarla con Napo. Non x lui, ma proprio perchè mi chiedo quanto vada bene per me il far dipendere la mia vita futura da qualcun'altro (perchè hai voglia a parlare di condivisione e reciprocità... quando si divide casa e denaro con qualcuno ci si tiene reciprocamente per le palle...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )

Detto questo... sarà un valore il mio?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




In effetti suona più come una nevrosi...


----------



## brugola (14 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> (perchè hai voglia a parlare di condivisione e reciprocità... quando si divide casa e denaro con qualcuno ci si tiene reciprocamente per le palle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è un modo di vedere le cose.
diverso dal mio.
poi ci riallacciamo al discorso che di certezze nella vita se ne hanno poche, ma nel momento in cui decidi di dividere la tua vita con quella di un altro che hai scelto per motivi immagino validi  questa visione non mi torna.


----------



## La Lupa (14 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi sa di si... morirai. Io sto provando ad entrare nel clan degli highlander... chen lupa e persa. Devo imparare a dubitare anche della mia morte, come saggiamente fanno loro.


Ma guarda... ti dirò... io ne sono convinta da quando son bambina... non c'ho nemmeno mai pensato più di tanto... proprio una cosa spontanea, ecco. Morire? Naaaa... direi che non sono interessata, grazie.
Poi mi ero comunque fissata che avrei sicuramente vissuto fino a 120 anni. E successivamente ho pensato nuovamente che non morire affatto era un'ottima idea.

Il tutto senza nemmeno uno sforzo. Voglio dire... sai quelle convinzioni che ti arrivano, non che stai lì a sforzarti di pensarle, ecco.

Combinazione... proprio l'altra sera Napo mi fa: sai... incomincio adesso a rendermi conto che prima o poi dovrò morire... è la prima volta che ci penso... sto invecchiando...

Io gli ho risposto: ma guarda io sono affatto convinta che sia necessario. Non vedo perchè dovrei, insomma.

E Napo: ma dai! Mi sembra un'ottima idea. Ok, non moriamo. Inforna le lasagne...


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma guarda... ti dirò... io ne sono convinta da quando son bambina... non c'ho nemmeno mai pensato più di tanto... proprio una cosa spontanea, ecco. Morire? Naaaa... direi che non sono interessata, grazie.
> Poi mi ero comunque fissata che avrei sicuramente vissuto fino a 120 anni. E successivamente ho pensato nuovamente che non morire affatto era un'ottima idea.
> 
> Il tutto senza nemmeno uno sforzo. Voglio dire... sai quelle convinzioni che ti arrivano, non che stai lì a sforzarti di pensarle, ecco.
> ...


 questo è il genere di thread che mi fa diventare noiosa , ci giracchio un po' e poi mi ritrovo comunque a scrivere le mie banalità.ma sono le due o tre cose in cui credo senza vergogna.
io so bene che morirò. e secondo me è importante esserne consapevoli perchè ci ridimensiona e ci fa dare il senso giusto (per me, s'intende ) alla vita.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma guarda... ti dirò... io ne sono convinta da quando son bambina... non c'ho nemmeno mai pensato più di tanto... proprio una cosa spontanea, ecco. Morire? Naaaa... direi che non sono interessata, grazie.
> Poi mi ero comunque fissata che avrei sicuramente vissuto fino a 120 anni. E successivamente ho pensato nuovamente che non morire affatto era un'ottima idea.
> 
> Il tutto senza nemmeno uno sforzo. Voglio dire... sai quelle convinzioni che ti arrivano, non che stai lì a sforzarti di pensarle, ecco.
> ...


bhò...
a me invece l'idea di morire non  disturba affatto, anzi.
Mi auguro che con la morte finisca tutta una serie di rotture di coglioni di cui  ne avrei francamente proprio le palle piene. anche perchè, come ho detto, io son convinta che poi ci sia ben altro.
Guardo al mio invecchiare ultimamente con una consapevolezza molto serena.
Mi vedo diversamente da prima. Ma non peggio eh! 
ma se prima la rughetta mi rompeva di molto i coglioni oggi l'accarezzo abbastanza serena e trovo pure che mi stia bene. vabbè, sul mio viso starebbe bene pure un solco alla Rogna...chevelodicoaffà


----------



## Nobody (14 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhò...
> a me invece l'idea di morire non disturba affatto, anzi.
> Mi auguro che con la morte finisca tutta una serie di rotture di coglioni di cui ne avrei francamente proprio le palle piene. anche perchè, come ho detto, io son convinta che poi ci sia ben altro.
> Guardo al mio invecchiare ultimamente con una consapevolezza molto serena.
> ...


 Se vuoi, vado a prendere il rasoio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque condivido il fatto che con la morte possano finire molte rotture di coglioni, come dici tu... mi dispiacerà soprattutto non sapere come andranno a finire le cose, sono molto curioso.


----------



## Nobody (14 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma guarda... ti dirò... io ne sono convinta da quando son bambina... non c'ho nemmeno mai pensato più di tanto... proprio una cosa spontanea, ecco. Morire? Naaaa... direi che non sono interessata, grazie.
> Poi mi ero comunque fissata che avrei sicuramente vissuto fino a 120 anni. E successivamente ho pensato nuovamente che non morire affatto era un'ottima idea.
> 
> Il tutto senza nemmeno uno sforzo. Voglio dire... sai quelle convinzioni che ti arrivano, non che stai lì a sforzarti di pensarle, ecco.
> ...


Il mio problema è che non riuscirei mai ad esserne certo... e per non morire davvero, bisognerebbe essere incrollabilmente certi che non si morirà mai.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se vuoi, vado a prendere il rasoio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alla capitan harlock?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Non lo so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Credo che sia uno spostamento di una paura.
In realtà quello che temiamo è essere abbandonati. Spesso è un timore del tutto ingiustificato perché quando avviene sopravviviamo benissimo ...pure meglio.
Io so che all'inizio del rapporto io tendevo a tenere separati i conti e a far cassa comune da reintegrare in misura uguale per le spese comuni; poi, una volta scelto di fare figli, tutto mi è sembrato ridicolo: che senso ha fare un figlio e non lasciarsi andare, non fidarsi, non impegnarsi.
Allora mi sono sposata (il tutto discusso e condiviso, eh) e, anche se in formale regime di separazione, ho messo tutto in comune: persino la casa pagata da me era cointestata.
Ora, verificato che tutta la comunione spirituale e di vita era una menzogna, e riavuta la casa (non ha osato pretenderne la divisione) mi rendo conto che prima evitavo la comunione economica solo per paura di dipendere troppo da quella sentimentaleInsomma l'aspetto materiale è secondario e si trova poi modo di riaggiustarlo e l'indipendenza emotiva si ritrova.
Non so se si è capito...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Ottobre 2008)

Io dico che non morirò per scherzare in realtà ho, da sempre, un forte senso di morte e, credo, della vita e della preziosità della stessa.


----------



## Nobody (14 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> alla capitan harlock?


te gusta?


----------



## Lettrice (14 Ottobre 2008)

Stono se dico che della morte mi frega un ciucco?


----------



## Old Vulvia (14 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sposami!
> 
> Se calzi 37 faro' di te una donna felice!


Che disdetta.. sono un donnino bonsai e calzo 35-36


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> te gusta?


molto. Col ciuffo sulla benda...fighissimo.
andata!!


----------



## La Lupa (14 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che sia uno spostamento di una paura.
> In realtà quello che temiamo è essere abbandonati. Spesso è un timore del tutto ingiustificato perché quando avviene sopravviviamo benissimo ...pure meglio.
> Io so che all'inizio del rapporto io tendevo a tenere separati i conti e a far cassa comune da reintegrare in misura uguale per le spese comuni; poi, una volta scelto di fare figli, tutto mi è sembrato ridicolo: che senso ha fare un figlio e non lasciarsi andare, non fidarsi, non impegnarsi.
> Allora mi sono sposata (il tutto discusso e condiviso, eh) e, anche se in formale regime di separazione, ho messo tutto in comune: persino la casa pagata da me era cointestata.
> ...


Perfettamente... ma non sono d'accordo.

Molto più terra-terra, poichè anche a me è successo e per ben due volte! (ovviamente senza bambini) e mi son ritrovata a ricostruire la mia vita da zero (con annessi e connessi) entrambe le volte, causa fuga a gambe levate dagli ex (che tutto erano tranne che "normali") mi dico: oh barbarella! Ma seresti di ben ben scema a rifarci una terza volta deh!

Diciamo che la mia motivazione suona più come "via di fuga"....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E già che divaghiamo... della morte e di altri demoni... sinceramente mai il pensiero di non morire ha coinciso con la paura della morte stessa.
Anzi... a me incuriosisce anche abbastanza.
Ma penso proprio di non riuscire a spiegarvelo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... giusto Napo l'ha capito al volo l'altra sera (del resto...).

Non so come dirlo... è... è come uno dei futuri possibili, ecco.

Vi sentite di affermare con assoluta certezza che tutti sempre e per sempre moriremo?
Non riuscite a concepire che improvvisamente... uno non muore?

Ecco... tutto lì. Io è da quando sono piccinina che penso che potrei (mettiamola così, magari è più comprensibile) potrei non morire.

Ho divagato oltremodo.

Per far contenta Persa, ribadisco un valore che ho già scritto ieri...
L'ottimismo. Se vogliamo innalzarci... chiamiamola positività, và.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Perfettamente... ma non sono d'accordo.
> 
> Molto più terra-terra, poichè anche *a me è successo e per ben due volte!* (ovviamente senza bambini) e mi son ritrovata a ricostruire la mia vita da zero (con annessi e connessi) entrambe le volte, causa fuga a gambe levate dagli ex (che tutto erano tranne che "normali") mi dico: oh barbarella! Ma seresti di ben ben scema a rifarci una terza volta deh!
> 
> ...


* A me è bastata una. 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*
Come diceva mia madre: mai più un estraneo in casa ...e anche con i parenti ci vado cauta...


----------



## Nobody (14 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> molto. Col ciuffo sulla benda...fighissimo.
> andata!!


 Ok... dai stai ferma, che sennò slabbro il taglio... per il ciuffo, ci vuole la parrucchiera, però!


----------



## Nobody (14 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Perfettamente... ma non sono d'accordo.
> 
> Molto più terra-terra, poichè anche a me è successo e per ben due volte! (ovviamente senza bambini) e mi son ritrovata a ricostruire la mia vita da zero (con annessi e connessi) entrambe le volte, causa fuga a gambe levate dagli ex (che tutto erano tranne che "normali") mi dico: oh barbarella! Ma seresti di ben ben scema a rifarci una terza volta deh!
> 
> ...


Lo concepisco eccome, ma io non ne sarei mai capace. Ma assimilando l'individualità umana a quella della materia a livello elementare, potresti anche avere un comportamento talmente anomalo da non morire affatto. Può capitare. Qualcuno d'altronde pare ci sia anche riuscito, a sentir le convinzioni di miliardi di cattolici.


----------

